# CA18/SR20 Size and weights.....



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in posting this.....










Two bare blocks on the workshop floor, you can see how much larger the SR20DE/T block is compared to the CA18's.....Hell the SR20 is only 140mm shorter than a RB25DET.......

And try to pick them up, the SR block *feels* a lot heavier than the CA block, but alas I don't have a good set of scales to get a accurate weight diffrence...I grabbed these weights of a Datsun 1600 web site...

Turbophile.com 

SR20DET, 149kg (Yank speak 328 pounds)
CA18DET, 128kg (Yank speak 282 pounds)

*I think I got the conversion correct, if I'm wrong somebody PLEASE tell me!*

That particular SR20DET block is stuffed, a death due to warping at 300Kw at the wheels.....I haven't got that block anymore as the supplier I borrowed it from (to design a Supercharger bracket to fit a SR20) wanted it back.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

damn i thought they were pretty much the same size....thats quite a bit bigger...and im suprised the iron block was 100 pounds lighter...thats nuts


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

finally some comparison photos.now i will show my "frenz" and win 20 bucks from each..no1 beleived me when i said the CA was better for weight even though it was iron..any way, great, so why do we need a SC for a SR?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> finally some comparison photos.now i will show my "frenz" and win 20 bucks from each..no1 beleived me when i said the CA was better for weight even though it was iron..any way, great, so why do we need a SC for a SR?


For a clubman.....anyway, you may want to turbo + supercharge a SR one day.....get rid of that turbo lag when you have a disco-potato hanging off the side......

Still working on the SC SR20, when the customer actually fronts up with some money for development work....

I actually took that photo in June, I was thinking I'd lost that photo when the camera died...but I found it, its all good.... 

BTW the CA20 block is slightly taller than the CA18 block due to the motors longer stroke..... 

I'll have to do a SR20 vs RB20 weigh in, I mean the SR is only 17kg lighter than the FJ20 and that is a unkillable, mod loveing motor, the only reason some people don't use the FJ20 is due to its massive weight.....17kg? Who cares!!!!! Some people down here say the FJ20 has the best cylinder head (even better than the RB) known to man, and it has loads of "meat" for working the ports etc, and will make power that will render a SR with all sorts of work done to it dead on the floor.....

/me needs to get a set of industrial scales......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bigger means better.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Its not the size of the boat, its the motion of the ocean


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Its not the size of the boat, its the motion of the ocean


lol......I bet you like your CA18 more now


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nissan 4-cylinder engine weights
A12 87 kg
A14/A15 93 kg
CA18DE 113 kg
CA16 113 kg
L16 113 kg
L18 118 kg
CA18ET 118 kg
CA18DET 128 kg
L18SSS 133 kg
L20B 137 kg
SR20DE 139 kg
FJ20E 144 kg
SR20DET 149 kg
FJ20ET 166 kg


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok everyone talks about the rb20 and rb25 but why not the rb26dett? Seems like the natural choice if you are sticking in a rb go with the big boy albeit it is more but hey bigger is better "no replacement for displacement"

Also the weights given are they complete or just short/longblocks Also your size comparison you should have had the front cover w/water pumps on both cause that will change the over all length. but over all interesting.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> Ok everyone talks about the rb20 and rb25 but why not the rb26dett? Seems like the natural choice if you are sticking in a rb go with the big boy albeit it is more but hey bigger is better "no replacement for displacement"
> 
> Also the weights given are they complete or just short/longblocks Also your size comparison you should have had the front cover w/water pumps on both cause that will change the over all length. but over all interesting.


 ummm the reason people don't get the RB26 might because of it's ass raping price tag.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Ok everyone talks about the rb20 and rb25 but why not the rb26dett? Seems like the natural choice if you are sticking in a rb go with the big boy albeit it is more but hey bigger is better "no replacement for displacement"


In a S13/S14/S15 there are problems with the rear turbo dump pipes hitting the firewall/strut tower.....I know it does hit something, but alas I haven't done one with a RB26DETT.....

If bigger is better why not a 24v RB30 with a pair of turbocharger/Supercharger hanging off the side? The only reason the motor isn't that popular (internationally) is because it wasn't released in Japan.....  



mille-16i said:


> Also the weights given are they complete or just short/longblocks Also your size comparison you should have had the front cover w/water pumps on both cause that will change the over all length. but over all interesting.


I can do that......Those weights are full motors etc.....from what the guy told me......I took the picture at the start of this post....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> For a clubman.....anyway, you may want to turbo + supercharge a SR one day.....get rid of that turbo lag when you have a disco-potato hanging off the side......
> 
> Still working on the SC SR20, when the customer actually fronts up with some money for development work....
> 
> ...


oh, my 4cyl turbo of choice, the GT28RS aka "Disco Potato Turbo"..i had one on my old SR 240..wich i knew how i came across it in the first place...

an GT28RS with a centrifugal SC doesnt seem like a bad idea..or would a roots type further refine it?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> an GT28RS with a centrifugal SC doesnt seem like a bad idea..or would a roots type further refine it?


Probably a roots blower, it has instant boost from the word go.....A toyota SC14 off a 1G-GZE powered Toyota Crown should so the trick 

Still I'd set the blower and the turbo in the same pattern as the Lancia Delta S4 (the Ultimate rally car.....Evo? WRX? Nah slow Group A crap.....Group B baby!) or put the blower behind the throttlebody and the turbo infront of that.....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Ok everyone talks about the rb20 and rb25 but why not the rb26dett? Seems like the natural choice if you are sticking in a rb go with the big boy albeit it is more but hey bigger is better "no replacement for displacement"


Why so in love with the RB26? Is it because of the "TT" or is it because of the 26? I just dont see it being the natural choice... A) cause of its price tag. B)The amount of mods needed to be done to it. If you were already are/ already going RHD then thats cool. If you wanna try and spend lots of money trying to go AWD then thats also cool. But if its just for the motor alone, I'd go RB25 and play with that. If displacement is a issue then I'd either get a diplacement kit for the 25 or like Nizmodore said Go RB30det/t. I mean the tranny is going to be the RB25 if your sticking to RWD with the 26 right?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That C18 looks like my old L16 soo much its shocked me.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Nizmodore, What is the weight difference of the CA20 Compared to the SR?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Hey Nizmodore, What is the weight difference of the CA20 Compared to the SR?


Not much compared to the CA18, the CA20 has a larger deck height, therefore more metal.....I'll have to weight it as a complete motor.....(when I can borrow some industrial scales)

Compared to the SR20? I'd imagine it to be at least 10-20kg lighter.....I cant tell till its weighed......



98sr20ve said:


> That C18 looks like my old L16 soo much its shocked me.


And what about the size of the SR20?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> And what about the size of the SR20?


I look at my SR20 so often it is normal now. Haven't looked at a L16 in years. Hard to compare them. So different.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Nizmodore, You got PM!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

So the CA20 just has longer stroke than ca18?

SR20 is big cos it needs more metal thickness between the cylinder walls


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

(rough measurements taken on the blocks)

19mm taller, and the bore size is 2mm larger.....


----------

